# Debian. X-Server funktioniert nicht



## EmTschi (17. Juni 2005)

Hilfe, ich bin am verzweifeln.
Versuche jetzt schon seit ein paar Stunden Debian3.1 zu installieren.
Es funktioniert auch bis zu den Punkt wo er den X-Server starten soll. Da kommt am Schluss immer die Meldung "Connection reset by peer"

Ich habe im Netz schon nach Lösungen gesucht aber wirklich was gefunden (Sachen die ich auch verstehe) habe ich nicht...

Ich habe voher noch nie mit Linux zu tun gehabt darum ist das alles was da steht für mich spanisch.
Das einzige was ich bis jetzt rausgefunden habe ist dass es womöglich an meiner GraKa (GeForce) liegen könnte.
Aber z.B. das im mit dem AGP im Bios umstellen und der gleichen hat nichts gebracht.
Ich werde mal versuchen die Logfile irgendwie herauszuziehen (vielleicht kann mir das wer erklären wie ich das machen könnte ohne Floppy)


Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## generador (17. Juni 2005)

So eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung hatte ich immer wenn ich mich als root einloggen wollte


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Juni 2005)

Was generador sagen will ist: Startest Du X als root? Das ist nämlich im normalfall nicht erlaubt. Versuche es als normaler Benutzer. Was sagt denn das Logfile (der Pfad zur Datei steht in der Fehlermeldung)?


----------



## EmTschi (18. Juni 2005)

Ne ich habe X nicht als root gestartet.

Hier ist mal die log-File.


edit: ups file vergessen


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Juni 2005)

Okay, die Meldung "no screens found" in der Logdatei weist schon einmal darauf hin, das xfree nicht richtig konfiguriert wurde.

Öffne mal die XF86Config (unter /etc/X11/ zu finden) und schaue Dir den Abschnitt
*Section "Screens"* an. Vermutlich sind die Monitoreinstellungen nicht korrekt - der Monitor schluckt die Angaben (Auflösung, Frequenzen) wohl nicht.

Beispiel:

```
Section "Screen"
  Identifier  "Default Screen"
  Device    "S3 Inc. ProSavage KN133 [Twister K]"
  Monitor   "Generic Monitor"
  DefaultDepth  24
  # Ein wenig Text wurde der Lesbarkeit halber übersprungen
  SubSection "Display"
    Depth   24
    Modes   "1024x768"
  EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Du kannst auch einen grafischen Konfigurator nehmen (z. B. XF86Setup).


----------



## Helmut Klein (19. Juni 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst auch einen grafischen Konfigurator nehmen (z. B. XF86Setup).



Und den nutzt er wie, wenn er den X-Server doch nicht starten kann? 

Du kannst mittels xf86config textbasiert eine komplett neue Konfigurationsdatei, nach deinen Angaben, erstellen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Juni 2005)

Helmut Klein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und den nutzt er wie, wenn er den X-Server doch nicht starten kann?
> 
> Du kannst mittels xf86config textbasiert eine komplett neue Konfigurationsdatei, nach deinen Angaben, erstellen.



 :suspekt:  Ganz einfach: Grafisch bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig Xserver ...
aber mit dem xf86setup hast du recht


----------



## EmTschi (20. Juni 2005)

Die xf86config habe ich schon ein paarmal ausgeführt, aber hat nie was gebracht...  

Mich verwirrt eher die Meldung "No Screen(s) found". Tippe also mal sehr stark auf den GraKaTreiber.
Versuche mich z.Z. durch die Installationsbeschreibung von Nvidia zu wurschtel.
Aber das ganze hat ne äusserst positiven Effekt. Ich lerne dabei jede Menge Sachen  


Aber eine Frage. Weiß jemand wie ich die Bootreihenfolge beim Grubloader ändern kann.
Ich finde nur Beschreibungen mit der grafischen Oberfläche... :-(


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Juni 2005)

Überprüf mal ob in der Driver Sektion
"nv" angegeben ist und ändere das zu
"nvidia". Das kann manchmal auch
Probleme bereiten.

Außerdem kannst Du den Nvidia
Splashscreen in "Screen" od. "Device" mit
Option "NoLogo"  "1"
deaktivieren 

Du könntest ja mal deine Xf86config anhängen. Reinschauen sollte nicht schaden.


----------



## EmTschi (21. Juni 2005)

Also den XServer hab ich zum laufen gebracht. Ich habe als Treiber einfach mal Vesa(?) genommen und nicht NV.

Aber jetzt habe ich das Problem dass ich den NVidiaTreiber nicht installieren kann  .

Ich hänge genau hier:



> If 'nvidia-installer' must compile a kernel interface for your kernel, you
> will need the required support files installed on your system. On most
> systems, this means that you will need to locate and install the correct
> kernel-source or kernel-headers package; on some newer distributions, no
> ...


Quelle (chapter2 Installing The Kernel Interface) 

Er meldet immer er kann keinen Kernel finden und online genausowenig... jetzt sollte er einen Kernel compilen.
Kann mir jemand erklären was die in der Beschreibung meinen?


Juhu mein erster Beitrag mit Debian


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. Juni 2005)

Da steht das Du die Quellpakete und header-Dateien für Deinen Kernel auf dem System verfügbar haben solltest ... und ebenso einen Linker (am besten die üblichen Entwicklerpakete wie gcc, usw.).

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sollte das aber auch ohne Probleme möglich sein die Treiber als Modul zu laden und den Kernel beizubehalten.


----------



## EmTschi (22. Juni 2005)

Habe es endlich geschafft die Header Dateien zu installieren. Jetzt hat auch die Installation geklappt.

Ich glaube jetzt muss ich mich mal mit den grundlegensten Diengen auseinandersetzen. 
z.B. den dselect Dingsda
Ich schaffe es einfach nicht das er die Packages von der CDRom erkennt. Er fragt immer nach den Pfaden, die ich ihm dann angebe und findet trotzdem nichts..

 Mano wenn das so weitergeht...... :-(


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Juni 2005)

EmTschi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mano wenn das so weitergeht...... :-(


Du hast Dich nun einmal für Debian entschieden. Es bietet höchste Konfigurierbarkeit, allerdings muss man auch (fast) alles selbst konfigurieren  . Wenn Du noch mehr Spaß möchtest probier mal *Gentoo* - STAGE 1 aus. Mit *Fedora* hättest du wohl nicht soooo viel Arbeit 

Andererseits lernt man sehr schön an Debian und Gentoo, was man immer gebrauchen kann.


----------

